# Can't Reboot Into Recovery



## ThunderRootedDragon

Okay..just rooted today by downgrading to .15 version of the firmware and using viperboy's root tool...tried to reboot into recovery using the vol down etc method and no dice...all I get is the android dude layed out with his guts all over the place...lol

I went ahead an flashed CWM, figured it might be TWRP related and still no dice...any help would be much appreciated.

*I also tried booting into recovery via terminal "reboot recovery.." -- no luck.


----------



## RMarkwald

You held Vol Down and Power until you see the white text in the upper left, and once you saw the text you hit Vol Up correct?

adb reboot recovery doesn't work on this device, it'll just reboot the device from my experience so far.


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon

RMarkwald said:


> You held Vol Down and Power until you see the white text in the upper left, and once you saw the text you hit Vol Up correct?
> 
> adb reboot recovery doesn't work on this device, it'll just reboot the device from my experience so far.


That is correct (text = "booting recovery kernel image...signature match etc)...did a few times for good measure...and when I get caught at the android guy on his back, I hold power and vol down again to reboot normally.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Ok first up you can't use "adb reboot recovery" on the prime as its bugged somehow.

Second, can you please confirm that your bootloader is properly unlocked?

If you don't unlock bootloader you can flash can but it won't stick after reboot.

I haven't used viper tools, but you should try getting the unlock tool from Asus website and doing it manually.

Sent from my Aokp rocking GNex


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon

Dr.m0x said:


> Ok first up you can't use "adb reboot recovery" on the prime as its bugged somehow.
> 
> Second, can you please confirm that your bootloader is properly unlocked?
> 
> If you don't unlock bootloader you can flash can but it won't stick after reboot.
> 
> I haven't used viper tools, but you should try getting the unlock tool from Asus website and doing it manually.
> 
> Sent from my Aokp rocking GNex


Thanks...sorry for the noob question...figured root meant I could reboot into recovery...I was not properly unlocked, but unlocked using vipers script which just installs the unlock tool from asus and flashes a recovery...thanks for the responses.

Mods feel free to delete thread.


----------



## Adrioid

So how did you guys get this to work? I'm having the same problem. I used viper mod to unlock the boot loader them flashed recovery, but when I boot into recovery, all I get is the Android guys laying on it's side?


----------



## ThatFool

Yes I have run into the same problem! Any ideas??


----------



## Striatum_bdr

I had this problem with viper tool. I think recovery was not properly flashed.

I flashed it manually with fastboot, you can find the line command to use in recovery thread, here (not sure) or in xda touch recovery.

Be aware that sometimes fastboot can only run once at a time, after having you have to reboot in fastboot mode to reset connection.


----------



## apascual89

Try flashing the latest recovery with Rom Manager

Then manually reboot to recovery.

Sent from my HTC One X using RootzWiki


----------



## jermaine151

I'll leave this thread here for others with the same problem. Thanks!


----------



## iyun

Hi, I'm having the same issue. I can't see that there was a resolution above.. am I missing something?

Problem: On doing a manual reboot to recovery (vol down + power button, then vol up with white text) it takes me to the Android and exclamation mark.

Here's how I got here:
Unlocked bootloader
Rolled back .21 to .11 using Wolf's flash and downgrade guide
Deleted the blob from sdcard
Rooted using Viper
Installed OTA Rootkeeper
Installed CWM and flashed recovery
Installed Virtuous ROM zip file to sdcard

Now it won't go into recovery mode when I reboot. I think it has something to do with the line "Signature Match." at startup. I have seen video guides that boot into recovery successfully that say:

booting recovery kernel image

but NOT

Signature match.

(which mine does show)..

Thanks in advance


----------



## RMarkwald

Have you tried getting into fastboot to flash a recovery that way? Did you flash the zip file or didn't get that far?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Striatum_bdr

I had that one time I had to reflash recovery with manual fastboot command.


----------

